# What to do!?!?!



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I inherited a 20 gallon tank today and need Inspiration what to do.

I currently have a 50 Gallon with the Following
- 1 Black Molly 
- 6 Gold Barbs
- 2 Bolivian Rams
- 14 Neon Tetra
- 6 Glowlight Tetra
- 9 Harlequin Rasbora
- 6 Corries

&

29 Gallon
- 7 Serpae Tetra
- 5 Tiger Barbs
- 3 Zebra Danios


Ideas? I was thinking Making the 50 into a SA Biotope, and the 29 into an Asia Biotope, and maybe have the 20 be a Leopard or Dwarf puffer tank. I am open to anything.

Water Parameters
pH - 6.2-6.8
Nitrate - 20
Alkalinity - 60


----------



## StarLab (Jan 14, 2007)

Definitely try a puffer or two. Love those guys. But I would stick to the smaller species in a 20 gal (dwarf, fig 8's)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Puffers only if you are up to their specialized care. Dwarves would work, you could have up to 4. Or one SAP if you can find them. One Figure 8 and they require low end brackish. If by Leopard puffer you mean the Green Spotted puffer, no. Its high end brackish and requires a minimum of 30g.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, a small puffer isnt a bad idea, but the care is special. You could try a few seahorses, i think they are soo cool, but they are pretty hard to care for too.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

Considering this is the freshwater forum, I dont think he wants to do seahorses.

Get a breeding pair of a cichlid, I recommend Cryptoheros Panamensis.


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yea, you have a point


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

yeah, a pair of cichlids. You might be able to get about 4 or 5 barbs of some sort.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

there are these min puffers at my fish store that are labout the size of my pinky fingernail. and i have small hands. they do puff up but not to much. in a 20 gallon you could fit like 50 of them


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2007)

or, i love livebeare tanks with a guppy tri, a swordail tri,and a black sailfin mollie trio. you could also add a male betta. In that tank u sould have a bunch of stacked rocks for fry to hide, and a few real plants.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

My only thing I am worrying about is the stand.

I have a Penn-Plax 29 Gallon stand, that says it can support a 20H under it.

It does fit, but I am not sure if the Iron Stand can handle the weight.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

eon17 said:


> there are these min puffers at my fish store that are labout the size of my pinky fingernail. and i have small hands. they do puff up but not to much. in a 20 gallon you could fit like 50 of them


Please refrain from recommending things to people of which you know nothing.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

definately, I go with what tina said. If you dont know crap about something, dont give advice about it like you do.

I stick by my idea.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

I believe he was talking about young dwarf puffers. I am aware they are small, but fully aware of what size they grow to.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Doesn't matter if he's talking about young ones or not. He's an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

go to hell you dont have to be an asshole about it. they have had em for like 2 years and they have not grown. it is like what all u said to tigerbarbman in the welcome forrum just try to be nice but w\e nvm **************** YOU DUMBASS


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

You're an idiot. Almost all of your posts have been bad advice, cutting people down, insulting, etc. GO AWAY TROLL.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Eon - you've been trolling the forum calling people stupid repeatedly when you have no foggy clue what is going on. But yet, the first time someone calls *you* stupid you have a problem with it? Perhaps when you straighten up your act and stop with the idiotic nasty posts (particularly when you don't know what you are talking about), someone might take you serious. Until then, I just hope nobody new to the forum actually has to suffer because they follow your advice. What a lovely mouth and attitude you have.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

If you can get them in your area - I'd go with peac o c k gudgeons or Goo Obo gudgeons - very cool, very colorful. A little more work than classic community fish (do best with frozen food, may not eat flake) but IMO not as specialized care as puffers.

I've been keeping mine (both types) with other non-typical fish - pygmy gourami's, small killies, etc - but they could also be with small tetras, white clouds, etc.
Toss in a few pieces of driftwood (preferably with anubias or java fern) and maybe a coconut husk cave and you've got a sweet 'different' tank with awesome colors and lots of activity.


----------



## Bear (Jun 8, 2006)

I'd say go for the Figure 8 puffer. They are awesome looking, and puffers are fantastic fish to watch, keep, and care for.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Consider a Figure 8 puffer only if you are prepared for it to be the only fish in the tank and are willing to buy marine salt and a hydrometer or refractometer (extra bucket, powerhead and heater are also recommended to mix the water) to keep the tank low end brackish.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Clerk said:


> My only thing I am worrying about is the stand.
> 
> I have a Penn-Plax 29 Gallon stand, that says it can support a 20H under it.
> 
> It does fit, but I am not sure if the Iron Stand can handle the weight.



Inspect the stand for separated welds and/or assymetrical bends. If it is in good condition, you won't have any problems. Metal aquarium stands are engineered to take the weight. I'd be more concerned that its feet would dent your floor. More of an issue with bottom tanks is being able to reach into them when tank is full and having clearance for the hood.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I'd put a pair of bolivian rams in there and let them raise fry.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAH

I love this forum.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAAHAHAHAHAH!!!!


----------



## TigerBarb12 (Jan 7, 2007)

lol, yea, this forum is pretty cool, i only have 1 friend at school to talk about fish with, hes the one with the hurt swordtail in his 60 gal.


----------



## Clerk (Nov 22, 2006)

Yes, certainly clearance is the issue.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> hell you dont have to be an asshole


Whats wrong with this site? How come he can say that and I can't say pea****************?


----------

